# updating FreeBSD 8.2 error



## zola (May 8, 2012)

I have a problem updating my server, after setting the environme*n*t and command *I* get t*h*e following*:*

```
#freebsd-update fetch
looking up update.freeBSD.org mirrors....4 mirrors found
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-REALESE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done
Fetching 2 metadata files... failed 
rdb001#
```

*P*lease someone help me*.*


----------



## francis (May 19, 2012)

Hi *zola*. It's been several days from writing this topic. I do not know whether you were able to update your system, I hope so. Failed to fetch metadata file could means, that server was - for example - loaded. I would suggest you to try the fetch again all available binary updates or even try another server or server pool [1] (default: update.FreeBSD.org, if I remember correctly).

As you can see below, there are several servers (update4.FreeBSD.org, update3.FreeBSD.org etc), which you can use to download binary updates. The freebsd-update(8) man page contains interesting informations, particularly interesting is the '-s _server_' option. Honestly I do not know any other solution of the problem with downloading metadata files. Maybe someone else knows the alternatives and working solution?

`# host -t srv _http._tcp.update.freebsd.org [color="PaleTurquoise"]...[/color] [color="Blue"][1][/color] [i][color="Gray"] [url=http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_host.htm]more info[/url] about [b]host[/b] utility[/color][/i]`

```
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org has SRV record 1 10 80 update2.FreeBSD.org.
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org has SRV record 1 35 80 update4.FreeBSD.org.
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org has SRV record 1 50 80 update5.FreeBSD.org.
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org has SRV record 1 5 80 update3.FreeBSD.org.
```

Best regards!

Note: the *host* command is a simple utility for performing DNS lookups etc. I execute this command on a Linux system.


----------



## zola (May 22, 2012)

*updating FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE and 9.0-RELEASE errors*

Than*ks* for your response francis, this is a new installation, I had and still have a similar problem with updating ports and I think the problem could be related somehow.

I did a `#portsnap fetch`

```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 9 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from geodns-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Tue May 15 02:10:46 SAST 2012 to Tue May 22 08:09:47 SAST 2012.
Fetching 4 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 4 metadata files... /usr/sbin/portsnap: cannot open 
0dbfc2e2aa9fc61602a9efd791dbd1ebc7ed7228fc27fdeabb6f8db9aa9300cd.gz: No such file or directory
metadata is corrupt.
rdb001#
```

I then downloaded an ISO DVD of version 9.0-RELEASE which *I* installed and the same results came up. *S*o couldn*'*t install anything via the internet until I installed the ports via the DVD and it*'*s only after then *I* can install applications so my internet connection is not the problem.

So I still cannot update the system via internet nor the ports. Here are my results 


```
rdb001#host -t srv _http._tcp.update.freebsd.org
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org has SRV record 1 5 80 update3.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org has SRV record 1 10 80 update2.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org has SRV record 1 35 80 update4.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.update.freebsd.org has SRV record 1 50 80 update5.freebsd.org.
rdb001#
```

Than*ks* for your reply.


----------

